# Queen Rearing Account



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

Velbert,

I liked your site and some of your spreed sheets.

This will be my first year trying to raise some local queens. I would like to know what it cost me to do so. Last year was my first at raising bees it went well.
I will try to split the four hives I have now this spring them raise queens from them. I will start out by using the cloake method. Also were did you get the 6pak mating nuc's?

Like I said I am new and have limited knowledge of this so by chance do you have something written down to help a Rookie properly fill out the form?

Thanks for the information.
Brooklyn


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

The cell are password protected. the word to unlock the cells is (edit) will unlock the cells
Just Fill in the gray areas as you do you task even if you sale your queens put that down 

The areas to the right when you buy something put date and price down in the appropriate areas 


place in the number of mating nucs the cost of each and as the years go by enter how many years they have been in use


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

What does it cost YOU to raise queens, velbert?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

$4.66 per Queen + Labor cost


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice site and thanks.

I have to asked, where did you get the mini nucs? Self built? If so where are the plans  Any help will be appeciated!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Velbert said:


> $4.66 per Queen + Labor cost


What value to you give to your labor?


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Here are some measurement's for the 4 frame mini nuc i use a 1x12 for these fill the gray areas make sure you do not change one that has a formula in them. Formula's should not be in the gray area but could have colored cell wrong 

This takes excel to open http://www.box.net/shared/3x9o6xrxif


----------



## Queen Breeder (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey thanks for that it is exactly what I needed also I have little pocket pc that supports exell so I can take it out with me. Thanks Again


----------



## Queen Breeder (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey thanks again. I was just wondering if you or anyone else has some other useful spread sheats.


----------



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

you are welcome 

what were you needing in the spread sheets line let me know and i will see what i can do


----------



## Queen Breeder (Jul 27, 2010)

I was thinking about maybe a money management sheet just where you can just like manage your budget and keep up to date on expenses. Also MERRY CHRISTMAS to ALL!


----------

